# storm of a lifetime or not.



## tony (May 13, 2011)

An estimated 20 tornadoes , have hit the county i live i and work in not to mention, 7 0r 8 hailsstorms all in a month. that dont happen here to now i dont know how to respond any helpful advice


----------



## tony (May 13, 2011)

*storm damage*

I am a an establishe roofing contractor, and i dont know what to do after storm my phone is buzzing like never before from 30 calls a month new leads to 71 in 10 days , storm chaser s called trying to lease my phone # , buy my ot , bla blablah, everybody and his brother hauling ladders and buying signs 1 day they were unemployed next day the say there supposed bis owners, we are not use to these kinds of storms


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Please fill out your profile and list your location and also make an introduction post so that the rest of the members on this site get to know a little bit more about you.

Oh, and welcome to the site.

Ed


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

tony said:


> I am a an establishe roofing contractor, and i dont know what to do after storm my phone is buzzing like never before from 30 calls a month new leads to 71 in 10 days , storm chaser s called trying to lease my phone # , buy my ot , bla blablah, everybody and his brother hauling ladders and buying signs 1 day they were unemployed next day the say there supposed bis owners, we are not use to these kinds of storms


That's a decent calls. Last Winter while advertising for ice dam steaming averaged 30 calls a day. 3 crews at $350 an hour EACH...

I'd rather see giant ice dams than giant hail!!!


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

Hello Tony,

My family is in Chattanooga. They own J.D.Helton Roofing. Under normal circumstances I would have them talk to you, but they are very busy right now too. It took them a few days to call me back. I was thinking of heading up to help, but I was never fond of storm-chasers, so I don't want to be one myself. I also know the people hit by these storms are some of the nicest people in the world, and it is heart breaking to see the loss of life. 

Maybe call some family members in to help you take down the call info. Try to do your estimates in a small area everyday so you can see more customers with less time wasted driving around. 

Good luck.
JW Roofing


----------

